# Baby corn on the cob costume, family ideas?



## DarkMaiden (Oct 6, 2009)

I got a corn cob costume for my baby and would like to walk in our local halloween parade, me and my husband (possibly more friends or our dogs). Anyone have any theme ideas that would go with a corn on the cob? Besides a farmer


----------



## DraginFli (Sep 9, 2012)

butter, scarecrow, crow, the things you stick in the ends of boiled corn


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

You could go as a corn stalk and carry the little one on your hip like he or she is attatched


----------



## Druidess (Sep 2, 2010)

You could do novelty costumes and say you all wore the corniest costumes you could find...


----------



## churchofsubgenius (Sep 8, 2008)

Pilgrims? indians? salt and butter?


----------



## DarkMaiden (Oct 6, 2009)

*Thanks*

Thanks! I like the scarecrow and crow idea, or a scarecrow and I would be the corn stalk to hold him on my hip  Yay, now I can start planning!


----------

